# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Workflow initialiser un replicator

## geof

BOnjour,

Je suis en train de faire un workflow, qui  est le suivant:
- WorkflowActivated
- ReplicatorActivity  (parallel)
     - SequenceActivity
          - CreateTask
          - WhileActivity
                 - OnTaskChanged
          - CompleteTask
- ReplicatorCompleted

J'ai le principe, mais je ne comprends pas comment je fais pour initialiser mon replicator activity.
Par exemple je veux que le document soit valid par plusieurs personnes, comment j'initialise les diffrents acteurs du workflow?

merci.

----------


## Tober

J'aimerais bien, mais ne sachant pas ce qu'est un workflow, c'est difficile  ::P: 
Peut etre que si tu expliques vite fais le principe avec des termes simple et si possible en francais, je pourrais t'aider (d'un point de vue theorique au moins  ::P: )

----------


## geof

un workflow en gros c'est le chemin que dois suivre un document.
Par exemple on gnre un document des ventes du mois, et on veut que ce document soit vu par le chef des vente, le chef du secteur et le DG. 
Avec un workflow tu vas envoyer un mail comme quoi sur le site collaboratif dans la bibliotheque "doc  valider" y un document  valider, chacun des acteurs doit aller valider ce document, et une fois que tous les acteurs ont valid le doc, le doc va etre dplac dans une bibliotheque d'archive.
De cette maniere personne ne peut dire qu'il n'tait pas au courant, et ca permet surtout de garder inform les acteurs concerns sur l'activit.
J'espere que j'ai t assez clair...

----------


## Tober

Ok, merci pour l'explication !
Bon par contre, je peux toujours pas t'aider  ::P:

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

> J'ai le principe, mais je ne comprends pas comment je fais pour initialiser mon replicator activity.
> Par exemple je veux que le document soit valid par plusieurs personnes, comment j'initialise les diffrents acteurs du workflow?


Salut,

je ne m'en suis servi que pour des workflows sharepoint, mais normalement, dans le cas d'un replicator, tu dois lui indiquer un ensemble de donnees sur lequel le replicator va agir...

Ces donnees sont stockees dans la propriete InitialChildData de ton activite

tu vas avoir besoin d'initialiser ton replicator


```

```

Et apres, tu accedes aux donnees a l'interieur de ton replicator comme ca:


```
myReplicator.CurrentChildData[currentIteration]
```

Je te conseille de jeter un oeil sur ce site si tu a besoin de + d'infos sur les workflows :
http://www.workflow-foundation.com/Default.aspx

(je ne suis pas sur qu'on ait des equivalent sur dvp  :;):  )

----------


## geof

merci, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil, parce que je debute en C#, en Sharepoint et en WF, ca fait bcp de technologie  maitriser en meme temps, je nage un peu, voire totalement, sans un minimum d'exemple je ne m'en sors pas...
je cherchais le SDK Workflow Foundation, mais impossible de mettre la main dessus...
Ca doit bien exister,non?
Est ce que tu aurais un lien?
merci.

----------


## geof

::yaisse2:: ca fonctionne!!!
ce devait etre la definition de ma condition de mon while qui ne convenait pas...je ne vois pas d'autres explications.
merci  ceux qui m'ont orient.

----------

